# Victim of bad groomer



## GoldieBeachMom (May 21, 2021)

We had been going to the groomer that works w our vet for about a year now. We like the fact that she had a golden herself. We expressed several times that we were worried we would båe unlucky and get the wrong groomer that would shave him without us wanting it as we had heard some horror stories. She told us she would never trim her golden like that!

We always went with the natural groom. We recently expressed to her we would like little more "trimming" to evening out the coat a little (just whispys) and trimming feet and sanitary areas. We thought this just meant scissors to even out a bit. To our horror we picked him up and she took a 1 inch attachment to his WHOLE body!!!  . His beautiful chest hair is gone and all his distinguishing features. It just broke my heart! To top it all of she didn't even get the sanitary areas (of course the least of our worries)! 

First off I am posting as a warning...we thought we were good because she worked w our vet who we love. BUT you just never know, you think people know what they are doing and sometimes they just do not. Research research and research some more. I also recommend being super clear with your instructions in person or on the phone. Texting leaves room for interpretation.

Second can anyone offer any knowledge as to how this might affect his coat? He is a curly/wavy haired golden will it mess up his texture? Of course most important the undercoat...Is 1 inch enough to not damage his undercoat? Also as we know this can mess up heat tolerance because the undercoat keeps him cooler. Is 1 inch enough to worry about that? Should we be more vigelent with keeping him out of the sun/heat because of this?

An update on how the groomer is handling this, she bascially took no responsibilty and said she had been very detailed in her texts and warned us and also sent example pictures. Which she did not because well we have the texts lol. 

We are just beside ourselves. Any advice or knowledge shared would be super helpful!

Thanks for reading,

-Golden Momma


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Can we see a pic?


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I did move this to the grooming forum so you would get more related traffic


----------



## GoldieBeachMom (May 21, 2021)

Dunmar said:


> I did move this to the grooming forum so you would get more related traffic


Great thank you! Pics coming...


----------



## GoldieBeachMom (May 21, 2021)

Dunmar said:


> Dunmar said:
> 
> 
> > Can we see a pic?
> ...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Honestly, unless you talked to the groomer directly of your wishes, it probably got lost in translation between the receptionist and the groomer. 
The good news is, it will grow back fine - IT'S JUST HAIR
Take pictures and remind her next time you DON'T want that.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ha! It's actually a beautiful groom. He'll be fine. I like it.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Yeah, that will grow back just fine


----------



## GoldieBeachMom (May 21, 2021)

K9-Design said:


> Honestly, unless you talked to the groomer directly of your wishes, it probably got lost in translation between the receptionist and the groomer.
> The good news is, it will grow back fine - IT'S JUST HAIR
> Take pictures and remind her next time you DON'T want that.


My husband did talk to her directly always through text or phone calls. Like I had said in my post we expressed to her several times we were worried about trimming him too short and she told us that it was not a common cut that goldens got and she would not trim him that way, that she would not trim her own golden that way. I honestly don't know what happened. Good to hear the opinion that it should grow back fine thank you! I have heard lots of opinions on it so just wasn't sure at this length.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

TBH I think it's a miscommunication between mismatched terminology and expectations. When I hear "trim all over" that would be done with clippers (aka shaved). When I hear shaved, that means to the skin (so a 30 blade or even a 10 blade depending). 

I think what would get better results going forward is to specify you want his furnishings HAND SCISSORED but please understand and expect the $$ cost associated with that. Hand scissoring will ALWAYS cost more as it is not just more labor intensive but it requires additional skill to look good. It's important distinctions b/c you seem fine with some part of him being shorn/shaved as you ask for a sani 'trim' which is always done with clippers (usually a 10 blade iirc). 

IMO, goldens should be carded if you want to maintain good guard hairs and thin out the undercoat. But carding requires an immense amount of work (likewise it costs a lot more than shaving) and a strict schedule that most owners and groomers alike don't want to do. 

I'm sorry this groom didn't meet your standards. I recommend bringing it up to the groomer but not in a harsh or accusatory way and ask how you can better communicate your instructions in the future. 

At the end of the day, a one off clipping the whole coat shouldn't screw it up. And the hair will be back to it's old length before you know it. He is a cute guy!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I think the groom looks great


----------



## GoldieBeachMom (May 21, 2021)

Brave said:


> TBH I think it's a miscommunication between mismatched terminology and expectations. When I hear "trim all over" that would be done with clippers (aka shaved). When I hear shaved, that means to the skin (so a 30 blade or even a 10 blade depending).
> 
> I think what would get better results going forward is to specify you want his furnishings HAND SCISSORED but please understand and expect the $$ cost associated with that. Hand scissoring will ALWAYS cost more as it is not just more labor intensive but it requires additional skill to look good. It's important distinctions b/c you seem fine with some part of him being shorn/shaved as you ask for a sani 'trim' which is always done with clippers (usually a 10 blade iirc).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much to for the info! Yayyy so great to hear it should grow back OK! We have had the hand scissoring done and were fine with more of the price for the care that was taken and he really did look amazing. I think we will go back to that more experienced groomer. Thanks again!


----------

